# What is this?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I found this in my terribilis viv. It looks like a white tree and is coming out of one of the plants. It is growing at an alarming rate; when i found it this morning it was a few inches long and an inch or so across, now it is approaching a foot long and four or five inches across. I'm not sure if its a threat, it's just annoying and a bit worrying. Please help ID it in case it is a threat to the frogs and help me get rid of it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is a slime mold.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe that is a slime mold. I am not an expert, but I don't think it poses a threat to your frogs, since they only act as decomposers; they just eat up the dead stuff. If you want I think you can just wipe the part on the glass away with a paper towel.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Slime mold. Not a threat. Fun to watch it travel across the glass.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It should die back in a few days. I've seen it in every viv, but it tends to recur less and less as the viv ages. It wipes off pretty easily when it's growing, but can get a little crusty and require some scrubbing if it dries out.


----------

